# Greetings All



## MateroJ (May 24, 2016)

Hello

My name is J and I'm from beautiful West Yorkshire









I love hot beverages, but favourite is Yerba Mate (Argentine cut).

Thanks for having me.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome Jay - I haven't tried Yerba Mate, yet mate - no Yorkshire tea for you then?


----------



## MateroJ (May 24, 2016)

Oh I love teas, but don't like teas in tea bags :yuk:always go for the loose leaf stuff









You've got to try some Yerba Mate, but again, stay away from tea bags lol

Hey, you've got some beautiful wooden boxes! A lot of character! Do you make those yourself?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

indeed I do, used to sell them but realised I was making just £2 an hour - I will keep an eye out for Yerba mate


----------



## MateroJ (May 24, 2016)

Nice, you've got a lovely skill there! Did you try selling them on Etsy? £2 an hour isn't much at all. How long does one typically take you to make?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I used to sell them at the Royal Exchange craft shop in Manchester - most craft shops have a 100% mark up so it limits the price you can get for them as people will only pay so mutch for an item - I'm thinking of starting again,

I was made redundant from a charity about a year ago and ive been looking to get back into working for a charity full time but without success so far - in the mean time ive been helping a sparks as a casual labourer and thinking of training as a proper sparks, but at 50 ive left it a bit late! - so I'm between career paths at the moment, now if I get a job at a coffee roasters I would have a way forward. Ho hum maybe back to the boxes then!


----------

